# Depot Beach 17th-19th July... *Now with words of wisdom*



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought I would start a new thread on this one, in case others didn't realise the old trip thread has rolled into planning another trip. Craig450 has mentioned good camping grounds near Depot for those that need accommodation. I'll look into some prices and see if we can a few spots next to each other...(or cabins for the weiners..). Here is the link http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/Natio ... x?id=N0025

$10 bucks an adult per night (non powered)
$14 bucks an adult per night (powered)

Plus $7 bucks a day for having your car in the national park...They don't miss you.

Plenty of time too for the out of towners to get down/up for a trip. would be great to get a good turnout. So far

We have

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night)
John316
Catfishkeith

And plenty of maybe's

Paff
Ant
Davey G
Squidder
Jon

Good chance to get amongst some nice fish (Sit off the back of Craig or Greg for a guarenteed feed) and have a few beers with some of the members. Feel free to add yourself to the list, I'll add a camping/cabin list too and I'll organise that so we will be together.

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

FishWhisperer said:


> FishWhisperer (prob FRI and SAT night)
> GregL
> Craig450
> blueyak (Sat night)
> CatfishKeith (Sat night)


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

yup I'm in can't wait


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

CatfishKeith said:


> yup I'm in can't wait


Good timing too with fish of the month...I'll be reading that topic a few times to get any tips for sure....Should be a great weekend.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Please book me in... and anyone got any advice on gear for a snapper novice... been trying different things but help wont hurt.

cheers
John


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

john316 said:


> Please book me in... and anyone got any advice on gear for a snapper novice... been trying different things but help wont hurt.
> 
> cheers
> John


John,

Have a look at fish of the month plenty of snapper experts there giving their tips. Also if you check out the last depot trip I am pretty sure Craig mentioned the gear he was using. I made the mistake last time of fishing too heavy. I was using the exact same jigheads and SP's as Craig but got toweled bu him, he mentioned he got most of his on light gear i.e 6lb I will go back to about 8lb.......

Luke


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Should be able to make it for a day...

83cm, 65cm... Wonder what is next?

Stay well clear from my trolling path plastic freaks, Craig is over there.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

paffoh said:


> Should be able to make it for a day...
> 
> 83cm, 65cm... Wonder what is next?
> 
> ...


Hahaha...You might have to join us if the shoulder plays up on the troll


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Never, never (Liveys maybe).

$20 on biggest fish again, on the troll.

Its a given... I trust that lure 100% (Its 3 from 3 atm).


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Never, never (Liveys maybe).
> 
> $20 on biggest fish again, on the troll.
> 
> Its a given... I trust that lure 100% (Its 3 from 3 atm).


Ill take you up on that bet mate.
$20 says you get the biggest fish


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

paffoh said:


> Should be able to make it for a day...
> 
> 83cm, 65cm... Wonder what is next?
> 
> ...


Mate if you can't make it I'll be happy to take your lure down for you.....haha


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Put me down for fri night too. I will get there late, put my tent up in the dark on a big ants nest then get so drunk I don't feel them biting me all night.
Wake up hung over and itchy then step out of my tent into a big wombat poo, slip over and break all my rods. Then I can spend the whole day shivering on a cold beach while I watch you guys catch snapper of immense proportions. Should be good. :lol:

shhh don't tell Paff I'm gonna cut all the points of his trebles. :twisted:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

blueyak said:


> Put me down for fri night too. I will get there late, put my tent up in the dark on a big ants nest then get so drunk I don't feel them biting me all night.
> Wake up hung over and itchy then step out of my tent into a big wombat poo, slip over and break all my rods. Then I can spend the whole day shivering on a cold beach while I watch you guys catch snapper of immense proportions. Should be good. :lol:
> 
> shhh don't tell Paff I'm gonna cut all the points of his trebles. :twisted:


I dare say Paff will guard that lure like there is no tomorrow otherwise it may go "missing" for an hour or 2..... 

I'll be there nice and early on the FRI setup a bit of a base camp, cooking gear etc....Will even bring the famous Ginger beer.....to help you along with your drunkenous Stewie... :lol: If I get everyone drunk I don't have to worry about anyone else taking my 90cm snapper the next morning.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Numbers starting to pickup...Looks like most will do the FRI and SAT night and a few have PM'd me for maybe a day trip...

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night)
John316
Catfishkeith

Maybes

Paff
Ant
Davey G

I'll look at booking a few sights down next to the water maybe next weekend, so will start chasing people up if they require a spot......Should be plenty of room for last minute stragglers too.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Sounds really sweet but ive got visitors down on the 18th and 19th.....darn :twisted:


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Sounds really sweet but ive got visitors down on the 18th and 19th.....darn :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm a definite maybe.

Just need to convince the wife.. :twisted:


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

put me down for the nxt trip after I sort my new yak out and see if it kicks me off!

What is this special lure everyone is on about - trebles? obviously a HB? We use SPs mostly up here but would be keen to change as I reckon SPs are almost bait fishing


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

MrFaulty said:


> put me down for the nxt trip after I sort my new yak out and see if it kicks me off!
> 
> What is this special lure everyone is on about - trebles? obviously a HB? We use SPs mostly up here but would be keen to change as I reckon SPs are almost bait fishing


I wouldn't mind knowing either...I missed the colour.......


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

It aint special guys, Jacks Deep 15.

It cost $6, bought from K Mart, and it looks like this (BM8 colour, right hand side) :

http://www.bassermillyard.com.au/ShowCo ... me=176.JPG


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Might be doing a pre-fish this weekend on SAT morn weather permitting if anyone is keen....(Now that I have Paff's secret lure I will go and buy 5) get that 84.5cm Snapper...Something like this........


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dunno if those non clickable drags will be up to the pressure Luke,

90cm Cod aint got nothing on a 90cm Snapper in 10m of water.

:twisted:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Dunno if those non clickable drags will be up to the pressure Luke,
> 
> :twisted:


Might need to get yourself a Saltiga Dogfight Luke, they are cheap, get 2!!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

craig450 said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno if those non clickable drags will be up to the pressure Luke,
> ...


Is that the reel I tried of yours on the clyde that time.....If it is Jase told me how much they are worth.....I'll have to work for 6 months to save up for one...Or sell a kidney......


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

paffoh said:


> Dunno if those non clickable drags will be up to the pressure Luke,
> 
> 90cm Cod aint got nothing on a 90cm Snapper in 10m of water.
> 
> :twisted:


That's quite funny.....Your jealous of my cod and I am jealous of your snapper.......See if I can change that soon.......lol


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

FishWhisperer said:


> craig450 said:
> 
> 
> > paffoh said:
> ...


Nah mate, that was a Steez, Dogfight is near double that!!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

well it obviously works for you...If we get out on SAT I'll be intrested to see how I go this time with the drop in line class etc....I think I'll run the light and med rigs see how I go....(oh yeah with shitty cheap reels).


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cod, what cod?

What you talking about Willis?

:lol:


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Night fishing :shock: i better wear my floaties. Who has a Shark shield, i'm with you


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

If work behaves itself I should be there for this one


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

The list continues.....

We have

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night)
John316
Catfishkeith

And plenty of maybe's

Paff
Ant
Davey G
Squidder
Jon


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Everytime I see Depot Beach written I get the tune from Echo beach stuck in my head.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

koich said:


> Everytime I see Depot Beach written I get the tune from Echo beach stuck in my head.


Will you make it??? I'll bring that song especially........


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

No dudezor I will not.

It is winter, and winter requires me to attend Jindabyne every weekend.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

hey i would be keen for this trip.
looking at the trip report and being out on the ocean last weekend at barlings beach has got me really keen to go. 
put me down as a maybe as i get back from samoa a few days before the trip and hopefully wont be tided up at work and all.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

koich said:


> No dudezor I will not.
> 
> It is winter, and winter requires me to attend Jindabyne every weekend.


Hmmm, trout or Snapper? Snapper please!!!!   8) 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

not sure if this makes any difference to anyone but the weekend on 17-19 July is smack bang in the iddle of NSW school holidays. hows the crowd factor down there during those times?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Davey G said:


> not sure if this makes any difference to anyone but the weekend on 17-19 July is smack bang in the iddle of NSW school holidays. hows the crowd factor down there during those times?


Didn't think of that.....I'll ring and see if there are spots still. If so I will just book a few spots today....Crowd won't be an issue when fishing. There is a boat ramp near by but most boats will head out a lot further than we need to go.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Its usually pretty good down here during this time of year even in the holidays, the warmer months are another story though.
It shouldnt be too bad at all.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

FishWisper

What is the name of the Caravan park?


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

CatfishKeith said:


> FishWisper
> 
> What is the name of the Caravan park?


Depot beach - Its run by the National parks....If you go back to the first page of this topic I have put the link in there..I am still waiting for them to get back to me but I reckon there will be plenty of room...Its off Depot road if you want to google map it....


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Fellow Snapperians,

Just got a phone call back from the caravan park...The lady said they don't get many at all during the winter school holidays, to the point where whey don't even take bookings. She is going to try and keep a couple of nice spots for me (2 sites at the moment-4&7 on the map) each site can have a max of 6 poeple. I will go down early on the Friday and pick the best spot if the others are taken. Because you pay by the adult not by the site we can just pay as we go, this means if 12 say they are coming and only 8 rock up no one is out of pocket. 

If your lucky I may even have Snapper, Jewie and Flathead ready for dinner when everyone rocks up from my lunchtime fish......If not a cold beer (or 12) at the least...

Should be a great weekend.....Might start an early pray to the weather gods...

Luke


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds good,

Just be carefull, I have been shafted by them before regarding acco...

One of the nicest places to stay in the world though, so keen as.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

paffoh said:


> Sounds good,
> 
> Just be carefull, I have been shafted by them before regarding acco...
> 
> One of the nicest places to stay in the world though, so keen as.


Yeah no worries, I might even go down on the THURS so will definetly get a couple of sites. I will ring them again about a week out. I even expalined that we had people coming from SYD, CBR etc so didn't want to get shafted, she said that they have never been full for these holidays..Worst comes to worse I hope craig's backyard has enough room for a few tents.....lol :lol:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

If you don't mind a vicious beast in the yard with you he does.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

koich said:


> If you don't mind a vicious beast in the yard with you he does.


He is a beast of a dog isnt he :lol: 
I also have a little cubby house in the backyard for anyone that prefers cabin style accomodation :lol:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Update on numbers so far....

We have

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) +2 Mates
John316
Catfishkeith
Stu (FRI and SAT night)

And plenty of maybe's

Paff
Ant
Davey G
Squidder
Jon


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Anymore news on the Maybe's yet???

Not far away and the long term weather report looks good.....giddyup

Thinking I might get a powered site instead now, I am guessing people will have radios, shields, phones etc that thhey would like to keep charged. The unpowered are closer to the water but you will still need to drive down to the beach anyhow for access.

Luke


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

you can add me to the definate maybes - i'd like to come along and show you blokes how to catch a real fish on plastics - none of this snapper business -thats for Craig450 and co - i'm talking real fish here - sargeant bakers!! cheers johnO


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

baitwasta said:


> you can add me to the definate maybes - i'd like to come along and show you blokes how to catch a real fish on plastics - none of this snapper business -thats for Craig450 and co - i'm talking real fish here - sargeant bakers!! cheers johnO


Any chance of rocking up a day early and catching all the pike too?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

blueyak said:


> Any chance of rocking up a day early and catching all the pike too?


...would have thought you'd asked for the groper... :lol:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

blueyak said:


> baitwasta said:
> 
> 
> > you can add me to the definate maybes - i'd like to come along and show you blokes how to catch a real fish on plastics - none of this snapper business -thats for Craig450 and co - i'm talking real fish here - sargeant bakers!! cheers johnO
> ...


Don't worry mate, I'll get down there early Friday to get rid of any stray Jew fish, 80cm+ snapper...... But don't worry I will leave you a bit to taste.........


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Update on numbers ....

We have

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) +2 Mates
John316
Catfishkeith
Stu (FRI and SAT night)
Mick (SAT)

And plenty of maybe's

Paff
Ant
Davey G
Squidder
Watchorn
Jon
Sporran


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm still more of a 'maybe' than a 'definite'.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Davey G said:


> I'm still more of a 'maybe' than a 'definite'.


There will be someone fishing FRI, SAT and the SUN if you can make it down for a day trip....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

FishWhisperer said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still more of a 'maybe' than a 'definite'.
> ...


an 8 hour return drive for a day trip? nah, don't think so... :shock:

IF I come, it will be for at least 2 nights, but with sick kids, sick wife, school holidays and a planned garage sale on that weekend etc etc it's currently not looking good.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Davey G said:


> FishWhisperer said:
> 
> 
> > Davey G said:
> ...


No worries was just an Idea.....blueyak made the trek down from SYD 2 weekends in a row....That's dedication for you.....And he only fished till just after lunch both times. Oh well never know still might see you there...


----------



## Contoftes (Apr 8, 2009)

hey guys
yet to meet you so this sounds like a good a chance as any!
need to sort a few things on that weekend but looking good for at least one night


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Contoftes said:


> hey guys
> yet to meet you so this sounds like a good a chance as any!
> need to sort a few things on that weekend but looking good for at least one night


Will add you to the list......just pm'd you


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

The guys hit Depot again this weekend and still got plenty of fish between them, so should still be good fishing for us next weekend. Long term weather is looking good too. 1-6 knots on the SAT and around 8 on the Sunday and sunny both days. So come one come all. I am going to ring tomorrow morn and organise at least one powered site for re-charging gear etc. If any others are keen to stay that aren't on the list give me a heads up (by THURS night) so I can organise extra sites, 2-3 stragglers that rock-up and decide to stay is fine, just don't want to get caught up if an extra 10 show.......

I'll put another post up WED night with all the detais and map showing how to get there...Check past Depot trip reports for rigs etc to use...

Should be a good one.

updated list so far....

We have

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) +2 Mates
John316 (Fri and Sat night)
Catfishkeith
Stu (FRI and SAT night)
Mick (SAT)
Contoftes

And plenty of maybe's

Paff
Ant
Davey G
Squidder
Jon
Sporran


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I have just spoken to the park where we are staying and all looks good for the weekend. I will be down there 0830 on Friday morn and take the pick of sites. I aim to grab 3-4 sites with at least 1 powered for all our gear that needs re-charging. (Bring a ext cord and we can tap power off to everyone)

Camp fires are allowed, they even sell wood down there for $10 bucks a bag. There are a few pits scatted throughout the park but if someone has an off ground pit could they bring that as I don't have one, and saves me trying to flog someone elses when down there.

I will setup a large tarp in the middle of the sites for a bit of a staging point, that way we can just setup tents/swags around it so we have a bit of shelter in case it rains...(weather forecast is great at the moment).

I will also be taking a large gas oven that we can fit 8-10 large fish in for a cook up on the SAT night (if we catch some) or if anyone wants to bring something to eat that they can just warm up. I will have a kettle, other pots and pans and BBQ and a couple of gas hot plates too if you don't want ot bring your own.

Essentials......

Camp chair
Esky and ice filled with favourite beverage
Some food & water
Change for the parking meter (national park $7 per 24hrs)
Cold weather gear
Fishing gear (Craig reckons beach/rock fishing can be productive too, so bring a surf rod or the like if your keen on an evening fish and a few beers)
Kayak.....  
Glad wrap/Lrg zip lock bag for fish storage

Camp map......Drive to reception and just ask where the Blue Captiva went. If its not there I am fishing but a white commodore wagon will be there and my tent (oztent) and tarp will be setup. I'll leave a few thing round the edges so you know our boundaries.










Depot map....Should be easy enough to find. I will take my UHF and VHF radios if anyone needs to contact me just give me a PM (not sure about mobile reception at the park)










Should be a great weekend.... Look forward to seeing you all there and catching a few stonkers.....(not you Stewie you can stick to the pan sized ones :lol: )


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Been struck down by the flu since tuesday week and still feel as bad, I'll be at Depot but will see on the day If I'm up to go out on the water. I'll be there on friday


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sorry guys I'm out.  

believe me, I'd rather be down there fishing with you blokes than dealing with the garage sale my wife has planned for this Saturday morning... :shock:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

CatfishKeith said:


> Been struck down by the flu since tuesday week and still feel as bad, I'll be at Depot but will see on the day If I'm up to go out on the water. I'll be there on friday


See you down there.....Pump those vitamin C into you.....


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Number update......

We have

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) +2 Mates
John316
Catfishkeith
Stu (FRI and SAT night)
Mick (SAT)

And plenty of maybe's

Paff
Patwah
Baitwasta
Ant
Davey G (Gooooonnnnneeee)
Squidder
Jon
Sporran


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

count me in

i'm going to leave canberra hopefully around lunch time. so i'll be there for friday and saturday night.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Number update......

We have

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) +2 Mates
John316
Catfishkeith
Stu (FRI and SAT night)
Mick (SAT)
Jon (FRI and SAT)

And plenty of maybe's

Paff
Patwah
Baitwasta
Ant
Squidder
Sporran


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Weather looks good. 8)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

blueyak said:


> Weather looks good. 8)


Its looking great....I have been informed that the stars and moon are aligned for great fishing both SAT and SUN........Another to the list, its starting to look like a great turn out, with guys coming from as far as the central coast, sydney and canberra... Good to see.

We have

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) +2 Mates
John316
Catfishkeith
Stu (FRI and SAT night)
Mick (SAT)
Jon (FRI and SAT)
kiwipea (FRI and SAT) maybe +1

And plenty of maybe's

Paff
Patwah
Baitwasta
Ant
Squidder
Sporran


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll be there from Friday to Sunday


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

C'mon Sydney and Canberra yakkers...........Lets get a few more, great weather, good chance of some great fish....and put some names to faces........

Another update....

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) +2 Mates
John316
Catfishkeith (FRI and SAT)
Stu (FRI and SAT night)
Mick (SAT)
Jon (FRI and SAT)
kiwipea (FRI and SAT) maybe +1

And plenty of maybe's

Paff
Patwah
Baitwasta
Ant
Squidder
Sporran


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Another update....

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) +2 Mates
John316
Catfishkeith (FRI and SAT)
Stu (FRI and SAT night)
Mick (SAT)
Jon (FRI and SAT)
kiwipea (FRI and SAT) maybe +1
Steve (SAT)

And plenty of maybe's

Paff
Patwah
Baitwasta
Ant
Squidder
Sporran


----------



## ToshRevo (Feb 15, 2009)

G'day fella's,

I'm the newbie on the block. Definately keen for saturday night/sunday. This will be my first proper kayak trip so a heads up on any rituals/"pay out the new bloke tricks" you veterans might throw at me would be great.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

ToshRevo said:


> G'day fella's,
> 
> I'm the newbie on the block. Definately keen for saturday night/sunday. This will be my first proper kayak trip so a heads up on any rituals/"pay out the new bloke tricks" you veterans might throw at me would be great.


There will be plenty of people there that haven't met each other so dont worry about being the newbie, no rituals, just a few beers around a camp fire I reckon and plenty of fishing during the day.....Hopefully you can get amongst some of these south coast snapper.

See you down there...

FW


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

ToshRevo said:


> G'day fella's,
> 
> I'm the newbie on the block. Definately keen for saturday night/sunday. This will be my first proper kayak trip so a heads up on any rituals/"pay out the new bloke tricks" you veterans might throw at me would be great.


It would be great to have you along for the trip mate, see you there 

Something has come up enexpectedly, and ill have to bail out for a few hours around midday on Saturday but i will return for the afternoon session and will be there for all of Sunday


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow looks like a party.
I may be able to get there Sunday am. Where and what time will you guys/gals be launching? Is it Saturday night beer dose dependent?
scm


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

southcoastmatty said:


> Wow looks like a party.
> I may be able to get there Sunday am. Where and what time will you guys/gals be launching? Is it Saturday night beer dose dependent?
> scm


Yeah mate for sure......Maybe a few coming from Canberra for Sun morn as well. I dare say from between 6.30am for the guys already there to 8.30am for the travellers. Hope to see you there.

FW


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok guys, anyone thinking of coming down, "Do it" ... 4-7 knot winds on the SAT and 8 knot winds on the SUN with about a 1.5 metre swell. Come and meet a few new faces, land a couple of nice sized snapper and have a beverage or 2 around the camp fire. Expect glowing renditions of Combayah, Thank god I am a country boy (if anyone has a guitar) and many more. Here is your chance to be a part of history when Stewie lands a 100cm + Snapper...I'll be happy to take a lazy 2nd at 98cm.

You too can bask in Snapper glory....Can the title of Snapper Guru be ripped from the steady grasp of Craig450? Only time will tell, only the bravest dare share the surrounding waters with such an icon. Only the bravest dare speak of such things.

I know some of you would have to travel large distances to make it and your asking yourself is it worth it???? Let me set the scene....You've travelled a few hours by car to Depot beach its Friday night/Sat morning your greated by fellow travellers, a cold beer passed to you in a cooler the sweat wiped from your brow by the Depot beach cheerleaders. While you compose yourself and are fed grapes...your kayak is taken from the roof racks and setup. After your all setup, you make your way out through the small channel, guys holding your kayak either side swim out with you to make sure you don't tip over. You start fishing and Bang!!!!! first cast you hook a monster..You spend the next 10mins winding this thing in....How could I have thought about not coming???? You land the fish its 85cm long...You can hear Craig crying in the background, crowds gather to witness your triumph, photos are taken for the "Trip report" (state or general  ) you've become a legend............

Sure the other half is probably saying "Not this weekend" you have too much on...remember my mother is coming over this weekend as well.....It's time for you to make a stand....That one defining moment in your life......."FREEDOM" just for this weekend.....Join us in this quest for glory if we attack as a united front glory and snapper will be ours...........

Garrison update........

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) +2 Mates
John316 (Fri and Sat night)
Catfishkeith (FRI and SAT night)
Stu (FRI and SAT night)
Mick (SAT night)
Jon (FRI and SAT night)
kiwipea (FRI and SAT night) maybe +1
Steve (SAT night)
Contoftes(SAT night)

And still a few maybe's

Paff
Baitwasta
Ant
Squidder
Sporran


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Geez, even I'd venture out in those conditions. :shock:

I'm not going though, just to spite Luke.
:lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

grapes?? :shock: :shock:

nobody told me there'd be grapes... :lol:


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey FW

That discription makes me wanna jump in the car now and drive down from SE qld  ....How'd you manage to organise the cheerleaders and swimmer boys to keep us all upright, man you must have some serious mojo going!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope you guys all have a mojo filled weekend...

TightLines


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

In all honesty, i do want to go down to this but I have to house sit all weekend. 

Snapper are tasty and fun.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Couta101 said:


> swimmer boys to keep us all upright,


Second thoughts, maybe it's good I'm not going.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

koich said:


> Couta101 said:
> 
> 
> > swimmer boys to keep us all upright,
> ...


I am minus one swimmer boy now............


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Booked into Depot Beach Cottage's for swmbo and myself, Fri/Sat ( our old bones don't handle camping thru winter)
Stocked up on sp's, a new pflueger reel to break in. Bring it on.


FishWhisperer said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Hogans Ghost your only that far off the beach , wow , thats unreal , and how nice is that , if you were in Sydney you would have to be about 12 kms out to get fish like that if you were very lucky thats beautiful , i wanna fish it
> ...


Come on down Bazz, our cottage is 2 bedroom so there are spare comfortable bed(s) for our old bones, your'e more than welcome to share (cottage)
Thinks Bloo would love the gentle Depot Beach surf trip and even if you don't feel like fishing, I'm sure rest of the crew would love to have a camera man to accompany them and record their captures  

cheers
kp


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

DaftWullie said:


> Exactly where is Depot Beach - I am having a brain fart and thinking the impossible :shock: .


Kiwipea, is coming from Tuggers......


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

DaftWullie said:


> Exactly where is Depot Beach - I am having a brain fart and thinking the impossible :shock: .


It's working.........

Famous matrix quote....."He's starting to believe"......


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Untuck your trackie dacks from your socks and get down there old bloke.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

koich said:


> Untuck your trackie dacks from your socks and get down there old bloke.


He's on the edge.... I reckon we can push him over..........


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

The masses are gathering....

Garrison update........

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) +2 Mates
John316 (Fri and Sat night)
Catfishkeith (FRI and SAT night)
Stu (FRI and SAT night)
Mick (SAT night)
Jon (FRI and SAT night)
kiwipea (FRI and SAT night) maybe +1
Steve (SAT night)
Contoftes(SAT night)
Maximus (Fri and SAT night)

And still a few maybe's

Paff
Baitwasta
Ant
Squidder
Sporran
DuftWullie
Matty
William W


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

As an additional attractant for the weekend, just to spice things up a wee bit, I am planning to hit the Kingy Ground again on Saturday for a relatively quick morning session, so as to get an arvo snapper session in down at Depot. (Depot is only 30mins south of Ulladulla)
I've just got a bit of a major issue with one of my dogs, which is seeing me taking him up to Sydney for some tests tomorrow, but all being well I should be back on Friday. If everything goes ok, then the meeting place will be the boat ramp on the south side of Ulladulla harbour between 6:00 and 6:30am and we'd be looking to be back at the ramp at around midday.
If your keen - and obviously prepared to put in a few sea k's (you'll be looking at around 15kms all up - the return trip to the reef is approx 13kms)- then grab a few big jigs and a decent stick and reel and bring them with you. After the last couple of trips I wouldn't bother with livies - will just waste time really. My advice would be to travel as lightly as you can - sounder, gps, 1 rod, jigs, net/gaff, and your safety gear. Save the whistles and bells for Depot ;-) 
As Luke said, the weather is looking absolutely tops so it will be a good opportunity for those who are up for it to have a crack at a couple of hoodlums.
If you are interested, post here or pm me.
I am not 100% confirmed for the weekend yet - it all depends on what happens with my dog, but I will know for sure by Friday, so please bear with me. I am pretty confident though that I will be on for it....
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Im out unfortunately...

Have fun guys.

:twisted:


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I should have booked my accom earlier.  now I'm in North Durras


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Well thats just weak guys!!
Paff 
Koich
Paddy
And Davey G all out!! that sucks.

Matt, do it mate, you know you want to. And since the forecast up your way is crap you may as well head down


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

craig450 said:


> Well thats just weak guys!!
> Paff
> Koich
> Paddy
> ...


Yes Matt "come on down" The offer of a beds at the cottage for us oldies is still on offer, as no one has yet taken it up ( and you can even watch the rugby Sat nite on TV and see NZ/ Wallabies game ) won't state obvious result ;-) 
Plenty of peoples to help offload and reload your yak so old war wound is safe  

see you there??????????????????????

kp


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

DaftWullie said:


> Have a horrible feeling its going to be a bridge too far at this late stage - have to come back Sat as I am working Sunday


Still a full days fishing Friday and Saturday...Plus you head back with a full fridge...


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll be going to the kingie ground Sat morning with Greg all things going well. Re-spooling my high speed spinning gear as i speak (type).

If you are thinking of joining us bring your safety gear, knife jigs and and a bloody strong rod. I'll be trying to find some massive jigheads to give O/S plastics a go too.

This sessionis not for the faint hearted but the rewards may well be MASSIVE :shock:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Exactly! Big effort will hopefully bring big rewards......but a big effort might also bring donuts! Ha ha :twisted: :twisted: Rest assured, the trip back in will root you....
I'm pumped for it.....got a thing for the kings...
(not queens, but :shock: :lol: )


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

One more sleep

GregL 13K's the the King Ground :shock: your revo must be exhausted


----------



## Slacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Got room for a bloke from the west?

I hope to head over on Friday and see what all the fuss is about

8)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Slacker said:


> Got room for a bloke from the west?
> 
> I hope to head over on Friday and see what all the fuss is about
> 
> 8)


Plenty of room mate........Come get amongst it.....


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

All systems go, Luke what channel you using for uhf radio, I'll be tuning in my uhf as we come over the hill on Friday.
Hope to hear lots of hoots and holl'as
Reports up our way today saying there some unusual movements with strong currents along the coast and people should be a little bit more aware. Maybe tsunami influence?????? 
see you Friday

kp


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

kiwipea said:


> All systems go, Luke what channel you using for uhf radio, I'll be tuning in my uhf as we come over the hill on Friday.
> Hope to hear lots of hoots and holl'as
> Reports up our way today saying there some unusual movements with strong currents along the coast and people should be a little bit more aware. Maybe tsunami influence??????
> see you Friday
> ...


Kp,

We'll start on UHF 25, I'll monitor 26 as well. See you there on FRI, looks like you nabbed the last Cabin, CatfishKeith was after one too...Not to sure about the currents, we'll be right by SAT and where we launch is pretty good (no surf so far)....

Cheers,

FW


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

> We'll start on UHF 25, I'll monitor 26 as well. See you there on FRI, looks like you nabbed the last Cabin, CatfishKeith was after one too...Not to sure about the currents, we'll be right by SAT and where we launch is pretty good (no surf so far)....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FW


No all cabins gone when I phoned yesterday so have booked in next door, "Depot Beach Cottages" a few $ more but as swmbo is a "stay at home" person she will enjoy the extra bit of comfort (TV and video player) 
The Cottage has 2 bedrooms and can cater for 6 peoples all up so bedroom 2 has a queen bed and 2 bunk beds
for anybody who may want a few more home comforts, Extra cost of $10 each extra adult, each night.

kp


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

It was the night before..........

FishWhisperer (FRI and SAT night)
GregL (FRI and SAT night)
Craig450
blueyak (Fri and Sat night) 
John316 (Fri and Sat night)
Catfishkeith (FRI and SAT night)
Stu (FRI and SAT night)
Mick (SAT night)
Jon (FRI and SAT night)
kiwipea (FRI and SAT night)
Kiwpeaette(FRI and SAT night)
Steve (SAT night)
Contoftes(SAT night)
Maximus (Fri and SAT night)
Slacker

And still a few maybe's

Baitwasta
Squidder
Sporran
Matty
William W

A bit of a description how to get there and a few other bits and pieces.......Check earlier posts for maps etc.
There is a public phone box at the park, but I think you will struggle for mobile reception (maybe on the water)
We will be monitoring UHF 25 from about 9am..... See you all there.....If you rock up and can't get in touch just ask the front desk where the kayakers are or keep an eye out for the blue captiva.
Those of you heading to the Kingy ground on SAT morn who aren't dropping in first good luck.

At this campground, you'll be camping beside the kangaroos, under magnificent tall eucalypts. A manager is present 7 days a week, and powered sites are available. There are a variety of walks from Depot Beach, including short 30-minute walks, rock platform walks and more extensive walks. See more photos of Depot Beach.

Activities: picnics and barbecues

Getting there: Turn off the Princes Highway onto Mount Agony Road, then take the right fork onto North Durras Road.

Facilities: picnic tables, wood barbecues, gas/electric barbecues, non-flush toilets, flush toilets, hot showers, cold showers, amenities block, drinking water, public phone

Contact: Depot Beach, Phone: 02 4478 6582


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

see everyone tomorrow


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

patwah said:


> craig450 said:
> 
> 
> > Well thats just weak guys!!
> ...


I will welcome that yak full of love with open arms Paddy :lol: :lol:


----------

